# Suppression Windows 10 après installation de Windows 11



## jjgoudard (7 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 11 avec Parallels Desktop 17 sur mon iMac (Rétina 5K, 27-inch, 2017) je voudrais
désinstaller Windows 10 et savoir comment procéder.
Merci
Cdt


----------



## yll92 (8 Janvier 2022)

jjgoudard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé Windows 11 avec Parallels Desktop 17 sur mon iMac (Rétina 5K, 27-inch, 2017) je voudrais
> désinstaller Windows 10 et savoir comment procéder.
> ...


Bonjour,
Tu as installé windows 11 par dessus windows 10 ? Sinon tu dois avoir 2 fichiers dans le dossier documents/parallels.
Si c'est le cas supprime simplement le fichier pvm de windows 10


----------

